# Hardcore = you up Skaggs Spring Road



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Dunno who you were, but on Saturday morning you were a lady going up Skaggs Springs road toward Stewarts Point. On Monday you were a guy going the other direction (toward Healdsburg). I, unfortunately, was driving my family to/from Gualala. Hats off to you iron-butted souls riding up Skaggs Spring Road.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

empomReta said:


> Test Inteligencji​



Fail.​


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Imagine doing Skaggs Spring midway through a Double Century. We shall call it; The Terrible Two. I'm pretty sure I gave birth on that ride.


----------

